# How to wire Pin 9 from the BCM to the clockspring for cruise control



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

So I have been reading various threads for over an hour now and I can't seem to get a concrete answer so I am hoping someone can help me out. 

Here is my story so far. I have a 2011 1.8L LS+ Cruze with the connectivity package. I bought a new steering wheel with cruise control buttons on it in hopes of gaining cruise control from a swap. Today I did the swap and no dice, nothing works. So I had a look at the BCM and the Pin #9 which should be there by all accounts is not. Its strange since most others with a 2011 LS with connectivity have it, but whatever. 

So where I am now at is just having to run a wire to here and while I see a lot of mention of it from people who had to replace their clock springs too to make it work (I have the right clock spring since I have the connectivity package, but just no wire) but no good descriptions of where on the steering column they hooked this wire into? If anyone has any pictures or can give me a good description I would appreciate it.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

I decided to just take the plunge myself and see if I could figure it out. When you pop the top cover off the steering column (it literally pops up) at the very top closest to you there are two connectors into the clock spring. The larger one on the left is the one you want and if you have nothing in your green connector's pin #9 on the BCM you are going to be missing a wire in the third position from the left. Stick a wire in there, stick a wire into pin #9 on the green BCM connector routing it all through and you are golden. At least if you have a 2011 like mine because I took it out and while I have no dash light, It works and I get messages on the DIC.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pics man if ya have any .. well done and cool ..

Did you atleast get to review the How to tutorial from this sight ?


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

No pictures, maybe I can take some when it gets warmer but it still stupid cold up here. 

As for the how to, I read through it and it helped a lot, but it was really for installing the Rostra unit. I should maybe try and compile something for a wheel swap to gain cruise control in the 2011 models.


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

Hi. 
I have Cruze 1.6 (2011) and i swapped the steering wheel with one that has cruise control on it. I connected all together and the cruise control didn't work ( no light on dashboard or nothing) I took it to the dealership and he plug it to the bcm and programmed to have cruise control but he say that he cannot get the answer from the cruise switches. He sad that maybe is the clock spring issue. If i change the clock spring (i can buy it from the guy that sell me a steering wheel) that it will do the trick that the cruise control will work or is there something else? In the clock spring there are 6 wires so i think it's set for cruise control or i need to change it anyway?


Tnx in advance


----------

